# I am Immigrating



## PeterHarris (8/5/15)

Well, seeing as i posted it in another thread, i might as well do a formal notification.

I have a job opportunity in Limerick - Ireland.
Thus i will be immigrating to Ireland in the next 6 - 18 months. i don't have an exact date yet, as our HR is still working on the details.

i will still be on the forum and i will vape up a storm

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (8/5/15)

All the best with the emigration. Keep us updated.


----------



## shaunnadan (8/5/15)

all the best buddy


----------



## PeterHarris (8/5/15)

will do - i think its still gona be a while anyways  but with anything proper it takes time and planning


----------



## andro (8/5/15)

all the best with your venture


----------



## hands (8/5/15)

exiting times good luck and all the best


----------



## johan (8/5/15)

PeterHarris said:


> Well, seeing as i posted it in another thread, i might as well do a formal notification.
> 
> I have a job opportunity in Limerick - Ireland.
> Thus i will be immigrating to Ireland in the next 6 - 18 months. i don't have an exact date yet, as our HR is still working on the details.
> ...



 Yea I have a friend to join me at Vapefest Ireland October 2015! Oh, I see its only in the future 

I will pioneer the vaping path on the Green Isle for us in the interim - see you over a pint, as I am almost there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris (8/5/15)

nice - are you also 


johan said:


> Yea I have a friend to join me at Vapefest Ireland October 2015! Oh, I see its only in the future
> 
> I will pioneer the vaping path on the Green Isle for us in the interim - see you over a pint, as I am almost there.


going ohm ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (8/5/15)

PeterHarris said:


> nice - are you also
> 
> going ohm ?



Yes, I am going back, been in the pipeline for the past 10 months - used to live and work there during the 90's.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## ET (8/5/15)

PeterHarris said:


> Well, seeing as i posted it in another thread, i might as well do a formal notification.
> 
> I have a job opportunity in Limerick - Ireland.
> Thus i will be immigrating to Ireland in the next 6 - 18 months. i don't have an exact date yet, as our HR is still working on the details.
> ...



You, Tom and Vern can have the first ecigssa international vapemeet

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## ET (8/5/15)

ET said:


> You, Tom and Vern can have the first ecigssa international vapemeet



Aw  i see oom johan is going also


----------



## johan (8/5/15)

ET said:


> Aw  i see oom johan is going also



You will be glad I'm going after I got hold of you calling me feckin "oom"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## PeterHarris (8/5/15)

That's nice!


----------



## audiophile011 (8/5/15)

Good choice and all the best for the emigration. I'm heading to County Galway myself in October. Greener pastures- literay

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## johan (8/5/15)

audiophile011 said:


> Good choice and all the best for the emigration. I'm heading to County Galway myself in October. Greener pastures- literay



Now this is getting very exiting! the more the merrier

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## stevie g (8/5/15)

I'm going to Scotland in approx 4 months. @PeterHarris what field do you work in?.


----------



## PeterHarris (8/5/15)

project manager for an IT company


----------



## stevie g (8/5/15)

what sort if IT. Support, admin or development?.


----------



## PeterHarris (8/5/15)

Sprint said:


> what sort if IT. Support, admin or development?.


i guess its a mix between development and suppport.
i look after field services


----------



## johan (8/5/15)

Not as good as esigssa by far, but at least something local over there: http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/forumdisplay.php?f=1497 (my handle: @johansa).


----------



## Xhale (8/5/15)

ET said:


> You, Tom and Vern can have the first ecigssa international vapemeet


who's your Vern? 

Good luck with Ireland guys...never been there myself, but did have a damn good friend who did live there, now in Krugersdorp I believe.


----------



## Marzuq (8/5/15)

Awesome news bud and what a great opportunity. Wish you loads of success on your new path and adventure in life


----------



## Daniel (8/5/15)

PeterHarris said:


> i guess its a mix between development and suppport.
> i look after field services



Let me know if you ever are in need of a sysadmin/network admin/fireman , Ireland sounds like a great destination


----------



## Silver (8/5/15)

Wishing you all the best with it @PeterHarris 
You must show them on that side how you vape socks

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/5/15)

Awesome @PeterHarris! A big change in culture but you have to love the Irish and you can get fresh Guinness everyday! And you can't sing "It's a long way to Tipperary" because it 's gonna be just down the drag from you!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tom (9/5/15)

Would be great to hook up somewhere sometime in the EU  maybe at a vapefest....
Btw.....the one in Germany is in October, around the 3rd


----------



## audiophile011 (9/5/15)

Daniel said:


> Let me know if you ever are in need of a sysadmin/network admin/fireman , Ireland sounds like a great destination


I'm going over doing exactly that! Find it hilarious that you add "fireman" - if ever there was a jack of all trades job, sys admin is it. Add to that electrician, generator mechanic, Hvac specialist, PR rep, Web designer, company car mechanic, AV technician. Hahah, I could go on. If youre serious about moving, Ireland is a good place for us. I'd recommend getting some certifications, if you don't already have- Mcse, ccna, comptia and itil are best for sys admin in large corporate


----------



## Snape of Vape (9/5/15)

Good luck with the move! We are moving to the Netherlands in about 3 months time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arctus (9/5/15)

Seems it's true what they say, South Africa's biggest export really is taxpayers. 

I'll be back in England myself by about Feb. next year, looking forward to Euro VapeCon's.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xhale (9/5/15)

audiophile011 said:


> I'm going over doing exactly that! Find it hilarious that you add "fireman" - if ever there was a jack of all trades job, sys admin is it. Add to that electrician, generator mechanic, Hvac specialist, PR rep, Web designer, company car mechanic, AV technician. Hahah, I could go on. If youre serious about moving, Ireland is a good place for us. I'd recommend getting some certifications, if you don't already have- Mcse, ccna, comptia and itil are best for sys admin in large corporate


you also do a lot of virtual handholding. People panic, check that it has a plug, and decide to go to I.T. and make their problems yours.
I sometimes feel the job involves a lot of patting on the head while whispering "there there...would you like a hot beverage". And I just love emails where they tell you they have a problem, go over 4 or five paragraphs about how bad this problem is and how the sky is going to fall down, and the only mention of *what* the problem is, is something vague like "I cant work". I'm not a guidance counsellor. I'm not a human coach and I probably do not care what the ramifications of the problem is. Just give me the problem, in detail, and the timescale. I've read your four paragraphs, and now I have to email you back and ask "what is the problem?" and this is going to wind you up. I'm sure of that.

It stems from phoning support lines and being given the runaround..people feel they need to firstly express how bad the problem is so you take notice of how important they/their problem is. I find it problematic to work with..all problems are important, and I could probably figure out how terrible it is if the file server is down and that it affects more than what you are aware of....so how about you tell me what is on the screen. Please. Thats all I want to know. If you have an error message in front of you, for $deity's sake, pass the info on to me. We've got email, a tool to communicate, and so far I have had no usable communication from you....pls tell me what made you write to me. I get it that you are upset, sad, and worried. Even if you dont tell me so. Lets skip that bit and move onto the bit where you say "I was trying to copy a file and this message came up, screenshot attached".

sorry...venting.
But it feels better now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Daniel (9/5/15)

@Xhale , ROTFLMAO , seems it's the same all around the world ..... got a call the other day about our urinals , they have those how did the user put it "wireless sensing jobbies" , asking IT to fix it ...

Luckily we have great reading material like BOFH to take solice in ....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PeterHarris (19/4/16)

so its been about 11-12 months since my post, and things have changed slightly.
the cost for the company to move me to Ireland was a bit much, and they have opted to move me to Solvakia. (Bratislava)
after doing some research, i fell in love with the country.
it has a solid Summer and a Solid winter. i have already learnt so Solvak greetings and so on.
most of the requirements for the temp residence has already been completed, and im just waiting for my police clearance so that i can submit my application.
all in all i will be looking at a white Christmas this year. 

super excited

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## stevie g (19/4/16)

Well done brother I envy you and wish you best of luck


----------



## ShamZ (19/4/16)

Nice dude! Some Eastern European delights...


----------



## johan (19/4/16)

PeterHarris said:


> so its been about 11-12 months since my post, and things have changed slightly.
> the cost for the company to move me to Ireland was a bit much, and they have opted to move me to Solvakia. (Bratislava)
> after doing some research, i fell in love with the country.
> it has a solid Summer and a Solid winter. i have already learnt so Solvak greetings and so on.
> ...



Pity on me, but glad for you Peter - was looking forward to welcome you in Eire.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (20/4/16)

Wishing you all the best @PeterHarris !
Hope it goes smoothly
Please dont forget us - and when you get there please post us a picture of you blowing a cloud in bratislavia
And then one of you vaping socks

Reactions: Like 1


----------

